# Salmon Table.



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

We are wrapping up a busy summer and have not posted for a while. 

Here is a display case coffee table fresh out of the shop..


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Amazing.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

That's a "one of a kind" that somebody is going to just "have to have". 

Just don't tell them you have the file and can cut more.

Neat concept!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow is that ever cool . I thinks I need a 4x8 cnc table size now


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

This is too kool, Scott. The legs and rails, and shelf look like cedar, is the top also cedar?

Herb


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Very nice. I would have had the glass covering the carvings tho. That would keep the dust down, and would protect them when someone spilled a drink.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

JOAT said:


> Very nice. I would have had the glass covering the carvings tho. That would keep the dust down, and would protect them when someone spilled a drink.


Actually, that's a really good idea


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

JOAT said:


> Very nice. I would have had the glass covering the carvings tho. That would keep the dust down, and would protect them when someone spilled a drink.


yes... that is a real good idea.. where were you when I designed this... 

ok, you are on the list of go to people..


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Herb Stoops said:


> This is too kool, Scott. The legs and rails, and shelf look like cedar, is the top also cedar?
> 
> Herb


The entire thing is carved out of Spruce..


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Would a 4x4 cnc table size do it Scott, or is that coffee table bigger than 4' . Making a coffee table on a cnc is something I never would have thought about . 
The creativity would certainly be endless


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Scottart said:


> yes... that is a real good idea.. where were you when I designed this...
> 
> ok, you are on the list of go to people..


No prob, you can do it on the second one. 

Not an original idea with me, by the way. First saw it done on a hand-carved desk, top too, either in Germany in the late '60s, or Thailand in the mid '70s, and likely not a new idea even then. Always thought it was a good idea.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Rick,

Using Aspire with the tiling feature you can make just about any size you want.

Remember when Scott made that 6 ft+ round sign for a city on his Shark?


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Would a 4x4 cnc table size do it Scott, or is that coffee table bigger than 4' . Making a coffee table on a cnc is something I never would have thought about .
> The creativity would certainly be endless


this top was 48 x 24

but just as simple to make one that is 46 x 24.... 

could have done this on the 24" shark table as well with some Tile cuts..


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Not big on tiling and indexing etc


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Just thought of this while getting ready for bed.

Not sure if your coffee table would require tabs or such to keep the glass from shifting (one on each side, or an angle thingy on each corner) or not. The desk I saw had more flat surfaces, so the glass did not shift easily at all. I would get a piece of glass that will fit the whole top, and see if it will shift or stay put, before making any changes. 

I would also get with a nearby glass shop, and see what their glass sizes are. Talk nice, and they should definitely work with you. Even the small town I live close to has a glass shop, and when I went in to see if I could get some scrap plate glass for Scary Sharp, they not only gave me some, but cut it, and didn't charge a cent. Nice people. And I was talking with the owner, not one of his crew.

Anyway, ask about sizes (they should be able to cut a large pane to sizes you want). You may have to make minor size changes to lessen waste, or may get lucky and they can cut a sheet up to sizes you can use with no waste at all.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Great concept and execution, Scott.


----------



## Gundawg (Oct 13, 2017)

I really like your table. I once saw a table in a shop in Bandon, OR that I really liked it was a stream bed with fish and the artist work on painting the fish looked great but it was scary expensive. It was covered by glass. 

Mike


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Amazing table, Scott..


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Beautiful job Scott.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That is an exceptional piece Scott. I like the idea of the glass on top. Will redoing it in a better wood dramatically increase cutting time?


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

DesertRatTom said:


> That is an exceptional piece Scott. I like the idea of the glass on top. Will redoing it in a better wood dramatically increase cutting time?


Not sure about the better wood and carving time relationship. We have very little wood in Alaska.. every thing is shipped in I would have to leave that test up to others.

Would a harder wood carve quicker and cleaner..?


----------

